# So tell me about this Peerless/Tymphany monster 15!



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

So, I was wasting time on Youtube and I found a video review of this beast...it's a Peerless STW-350F 15" subwoofer with a...wait for it...7.4" voice coil and recommended RMS power of 3,500 watts plus, an amazing 45mm (one way) of excursion!
It supposedly works best in a sealed enclosure of just over 2 cu ft. 
And, this isn't a one-note SPL wonder. Have a look...

https://www.parts-express.com/peerl...-188pr01-04-15-high-power-subwoofer--264-1652

Here's the video review, definitely worth sitting thru...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRoq7sjeIlU

Am I crazy for wanting this thing? 
Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Scientific progress demands that you buy this, test it, and report back 

Edit: You’re not crazy, that’s a very interesting woofer. A Vas of only 58l? It’s actually feasible to do 2 sealed in small boxes in a trunk.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

holy ****.

$500 bucks for that almost seems too cheap. Interested in why they rated the xmax @10mm when it is clearly a high displacement sub. I want.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

I hear you. I’m past my SPL days, but this brings me back to memories of my beloved TC Sounds prototype 15” “uberwoofer”. Still my favorite (spl/sql oriented) woofer ever. This thing looks spectacular. Do want.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rimshot said:


> holy ****.
> 
> $500 bucks for that almost seems too cheap. Interested in why they rated the xmax @10mm when it is clearly a high displacement sub. I want.


the 45mm way rating is probably xmech. the 10mm is probably linear one way xmax. just a guess


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Scientific progress demands that you buy this, test it, and report back ?
> 
> Edit: You’re not crazy, that’s a very interesting woofer. A Vas of only 58l? It’s actually feasible to do 2 sealed in small boxes in a trunk.


2???? I don't even have anything that will supply more than half the recommended power for one! 
This is a dual 8 ohm subwoofer. Where do I find a 3500 watt @ 4 ohm amplifier that isn't 40 inches long and needs a small reactor to supply voltage? LOL!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> the 45mm way rating is probably xmech. the 10mm is probably linear one way xmax. just a guess


From the info included with the ad for this driver...

"_With an Xmax of 10.4 mm this driver might not seem all that impressive. However, Xmax is just a physical measurement and not actually the limit of linear excursion (Xmax = (Voice Coil Length - Magnetic Gap Height) / 2). The STW-350F has a remarkably long 36 mm magnetic gap with a 57 mm long voice coil. Thanks to such extreme dimensions and a well controlled magnetic field, this driver is capable of 45.5 mm of excursion before any major loss in motor strength (Bl). In other words, this driver is capable of 90 mm (3.5") peak to peak excursion while still producing low distortion output. _"


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

PPI_GUY said:


> 2???? I don't even have anything that will supply more than half the recommended power for one!
> This is a dual 8 ohm subwoofer. Where do I find a 3500 watt @ 4 ohm amplifier that isn't 40 inches long and needs a small reactor to supply voltage? LOL!


Hah good point, you’d just have to run them ported in 2.5cuft enclosures tuned to ~24-32hz. I can’t model it right now but I’d bet that would take you closer to 800-1000w RMS.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

I have one sitting on my desk


----------



## Gartnuc (Apr 28, 2017)

Holy crap! I now regret my recent purchase of an IDMAX... this costs the same and looks sooo much more capable! Someone needs to try this and report back! Anyone wanna buy a couple IDMAX 12s ? ?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Good grief!!! The excursion on that sub is ridiculous! If they build an 8" I'll buy!!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

If you want real info on this beast, you need to look at both the PE Tech talk forum and the AVS Forum, as you can easily find real tech on it. I'm thinkng of buying one just for the hell of it to add it to my collection. Some one dare me?



Bayboy said:


> Good grief!!! The excursion on that sub is ridiculous! If they build an 8" I'll buy!!


The 8" version of that is called a Morel. Not much you can fit into an 8" frame. But they are awesome with their 5.1" voice coils. Tymphany simply took it to the extreme.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah the TC sounds/Eclipse 15's have 3"+ of usable excursion but they only have 4" coils, 1500w rms and a huge surround that takes away a noticable amount of cone area. Those things would get you 140db in a sealed box. These subs have to be nuts. This rolled surround gets rid of that lost cone area problem.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Ge_off_me said:


> I have one sitting on my desk


Do tell...as in your personal experiences with this beast. 
And, if there are any plans to offer a dual 4 ohm version for those who don't have access to a car amp capable of 3500 watts @ 4 ohms. :laugh:


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Theslaking said:


> Yeah the TC sounds/Eclipse 15's have 3"+ of usable excursion but they only have 4" coils, 1500w rms and a huge surround that takes away a noticable amount of cone area. Those things would get you 140db in a sealed box. These subs have to be nuts. This rolled surround gets rid of that lost cone area problem.


It's a non-issue because part of the surround is still considered part of the radiating area, which is what matters.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

PPI_GUY said:


> Do tell...as in your personal experiences with this beast.
> And, if there are any plans to offer a dual 4 ohm version for those who don't have access to a car amp capable of 3500 watts @ 4 ohms. :laugh:


I love them. They are extremely impressive drivers. The only complaint I actually have is that it is a very noisy woofer, lots of chuffing from the vented voice coil former. I also know that is heavier than a Ultimax 18".

As far as I know, they don't have any plans on a dual 4 ohm version.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Any vents or anything to rejoice that might make it better?


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

dcfis said:


> Any vents or anything to rejoice that might make it better?


Once you put it in an enclosure, you should be 100% fine. Just don't mount this inverted.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> 2???? I don't even have anything that will supply more than half the recommended power for one!
> This is a dual 8 ohm subwoofer. Where do I find a 3500 watt @ 4 ohm amplifier that isn't 40 inches long and needs a small reactor to supply voltage? LOL!


You need to think outside the box for this beast for mobile audio use. You'd have to have two strappable amps that put out max power (around 3k each) into 2-ohms, then strap them together which doubles the power into double the impedance and voila you have 6kW for headroom into a 4 ohm load.



Or think Lab-Gruppen FP14000 220V clone + large DC-AC power inverter. Granted these aren't "bassing" amps, they're still real powerhouses that the insane HT crowd is using to push freq response set-ups into the teens and even single digits. You'd have to be insane to even try to get this to it's peak output in a mobile audio set-up.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> Do tell...as in your personal experiences with this beast.
> And, if there are any plans to offer a dual 4 ohm version for those who don't have access to a car amp capable of 3500 watts @ 4 ohms. :laugh:


https://www.zapco.com/zx-6-5kd


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

PPI_GUY said:


> Ge_off_me said:
> 
> 
> > I have one sitting on my desk <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


It models pretty darn impressively with 1000 watts at 2.5cuft ported and tuned to 28hz when you take into account for the coil inductance.

If you want to get rediculous, go for a 15hz tuning with a larger box and enjoy your 108db+ at almost 10hz.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Two of Zap's strapped would be perfect then. I like headroom, regardless if it is not used. My 2-ch stereo set-up at home has about 3kW on tap.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

GreatLaBroski said:


> It models pretty darn impressively with 1000 watts at 2.5cuft ported and tuned to 28hz when you take into account for the coil inductance.
> 
> If you want to get rediculous, go for a 15hz tuning with a larger box and enjoy your 108db+ at almost 10hz.


You're probably onto it here. Ported in car is just about the only way this thing would work for most of us. 
That 15hz tuning though...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> You're probably onto it here. Ported in car is just about the only way this thing would work for most of us.
> That 15hz tuning though...


I think it will be just fine sealed. With simulated cabin gain in a 2.0cf (1.665cf after displacement) and 550W, you'll exceed listed Xmax by about 15% and hit over 118 dB @ 20 Hz. However, even with 6,000W you wouldn't push this thing to the estimated BL limit of 45.5mm! And you'd probably hit around 129 dB @ 20Hz. 4,000W from that Zapco I linked to above would only get you to about 127 dB in that 2.0cf enclosure.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

If I could only fit a 15 in my truck. I'm limited to 14" at my greatest......
If they make a 12", I'll heavily consider it, Make a 10" and I'm all in!

Sweet ass driver!!!!!!


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

rton20s said:


> PPI_GUY said:
> 
> 
> > You're probably onto it here. Ported in car is just about the only way this thing would work for most of us.
> ...


Oh yeah I was modeling to BL limit ?

2.5 cu ft ported @ 28hz take you to 39mm excursion maximum down at just below 10hz at 1,100w. But that’s just unnecessary.


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

I am deciding which SUB to get for my Home Theater (AKA Living room TV) setup. Was considering a nice IB with some AE 18's but dont have the expertise to build that out.

The other option is a nice Dayton 18" or this 15" in a sealed box. I have a nice Crown amp to power it! 

Would this be a good option for HT?


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

I would love to use one but no way I can fit one in my car.
Just hoping they’ll make a 10 or 12, I thought I read that it was the plan but can’t find the page anymore.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

banshee28 said:


> I am deciding which SUB to get for my Home Theater (AKA Living room TV) setup. Was considering a nice IB with some AE 18's but dont have the expertise to build that out.
> 
> The other option is a nice Dayton 18" or this 15" in a sealed box. I have a nice Crown amp to power it!
> 
> Would this be a good option for HT?


I would think this sub would be outstanding in a HT setting. But, it DOES need power. Excuse me....POWA!!!


----------



## ferret111 (May 4, 2011)

at home with a Behringer iNUKE and box you're around $1200ish all in, interesting value proposition, compares with the new SI 15" as far as small and sealed


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Oscar said:


> If you want real info on this beast, you need to look at both the PE Tech talk forum and the AVS Forum, as you can easily find real tech on it. I'm thinkng of buying one just for the hell of it to add it to my collection. Some one dare me?
> 
> 
> 
> The 8" version of that is called a Morel. Not much you can fit into an 8" frame. But they are awesome with their 5.1" voice coils. Tymphany simply took it to the extreme.


Big coil, nice. Excursion, something I'm missing beyond stated specs of excursion? Got more on the Epic 8 or ultimax.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Big coil, nice. Excursion, something I'm missing beyond stated specs of excursion? Got more on the Epic 8 or ultimax.


Go to either of the aforementioned forums and you find more info than you need. Yes, you're missing a lot.


----------

